# 30% off at CKS



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

The entire CKS store front will be on sale in Buena Vista this weekend. Come save big on all remaining 2012 inventory. Including boats, boards, paddles, helmets, PFD's, skirts, GoPros, shoes, drytops, etc. Call 719 395 8653 x 2 for more info.

CKS MEGA SALE - TAKE 30% OFF YOUR ENTIRE PURCHASE - RETAIL STORE ONLY


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

CKS Store Wide Sale - YouTube


----------

